

Large-Scale Rapid Prototyping Robots - beambot
http://www.hizook.com/blog/2013/11/13/large-scale-rapid-prototyping-robots-industrial-robot-arm-extruders-and-building-sca

======
nobodysfool
That 'Contour Crafting' project seems neat, but it's not that groundbreaking.
With a crane, you could pour concrete slabs, cure them, then lift them into
place after the concrete cured enough. My dad did that kind of work in the
70's in Iran. They had frequent dust storms so they didn't make the concrete
outside, but built a shed to make the concrete slabs in and then trucked them
to the site. I doubt the 'printer' would be much more efficient than that.
You'd likely still need a crane on-site anyway, and there's the problem of not
being able to build windows and doorways with it, which if you poured the slab
on the ground you most certainly would be able to do.

The rest of the stuff has pretty much been in real world use for the past 20
years, so nothing really that would be "world changing". Still, I guess this
is a good round-up of existing technologies.

